# welche coolen rennspiele können coopmodus



## DBGTKING (17. März 2012)

*welche coolen rennspiele können coopmodus*

hallo leute,es gibt fast imer nur Rennspiele bei denen man nur gegeneinander kämpfen kann.ich und mein Freund haben ein paar mal gegeneinander gefahren.Durch glück und seinem merkwürdigen fahrstiel wird der immer komischerweise immer erster.Doch so langsam wird es uns langweilig.Dann habe ichmir gedacht vielleicht wisst ihr noc spiele.Ich habe viele ausprobiert.Die spiele die man zusammen oder gegen alle(mit bots spielen kann),nehme ich alle konsolen spiele und pc zusammen.Ich habe auf der ps2 kein rennspiel, auf der gamecube auch nicht(da mir mario kart nicht so der hit darauf war),auf dem ds und N64 hae ich nu Mario kart zur auswahl.Und auf dem Pc habe da Blur(geht nur gegeneinander) und Sonic All star racing.Aber ich wünschte mir wirklich so was wie racdriver grid wo man den Ki fahrer gegen einen spieler austauschen könnte.Damit ich und mein freund im Team zusammen punkte machen können und ein gutes teamwork halt.Doch so was gibt es nicht. 

Ich haber folgende spiele schon ausprobiert:

alle Need for speed spiele scheinen wohl einzelspiele zu sein.Splitt & Second nur gegeneinander, Race driver Gird nur gegen einander,GTA 4 scheint nicht offline miteinander zu laufen,Xpand Rally Xtreme hat kein mulitplayer,Race Driver 2 usw auch nur gegen einander,dirt 2 ebenfalls.


----------



## marcus022 (17. März 2012)

*AW: welche coolen rennspiele können coopmodus*

Formel 1 2011.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. März 2012)

*AW: welche coolen rennspiele können coopmodus*

Need for Speed World - Introduction

Hier zum Bleistift die "*Team-Flucht: Underground*" 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dzes9s8dN1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 welche sich nur zu zweit spielen lässt. Oder ihr eröffnet zu zweit eine Lobby. Oder ihr schließt euch gleich World's Kranker Horde an: World's kranke Horde - News - Aktuell  http://wkh-racing.de/


----------

